

Introducing: The Desk Book - MrMcDowall
http://www.mcdowall.info/john/blog/2011/04/introducing-the-desk-book/

======
joezydeco
This is oddly familiar. Hmm...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmo_Kramer#Coffee_Table_Book_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmo_Kramer#Coffee_Table_Book_about_Coffee_Tables)

~~~
anactofgod
LOL!

Exactly what came to my mind, as well.

------
karanbhangui
See also: <http://www.deskography.org/>

~~~
MrMcDowall
Thanks for this - seems dormant now?

------
robertgaal
One suggestion: lose the 'the'. Just: 'Deskbook.' It's cleaner.

~~~
MrMcDowall
I like the 'the. That, and deskbook.com is owned by some pirate and I wanted a
.com TLD :)

